# Ski Towns: Help Please! Project



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Hey Alex - that sounds like a cool project / report. I currently live in Crested Butte where there are lots of answers to all of your questions - however, they are complex and vary depending on who you are talking to. Please don't take offense, but it seems like your post is basically asking someone to write your report for you. After all, getting these answers is the challenge, and your set of questions could easily fill a book.

You'll need to figure out a few towns you want to survey and then contact various professionals with limited questions within their expertise. For example, in question set 1, contact the local chamber of commerce, question set 2, contact the local historical society or museum, question 3, contact the mayor or town council and set 4 contact the local land management agency and environmental NGO.

Hope that helps....


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

Meng said:


> Hey Alex - that sounds like a cool project / report. I currently live in Crested Butte where there are lots of answers to all of your questions - however, they are complex and vary depending on who you are talking to. Please don't take offense, but it seems like your post is basically asking someone to write your report for you. After all, getting these answers is the challenge, and your set of questions could easily fill a book.
> 
> You'll need to figure out a few towns you want to survey and then contact various professionals with limited questions within their expertise. For example, in question set 1, contact the local chamber of commerce, question set 2, contact the local historical society or museum, question 3, contact the mayor or town council and set 4 contact the local land management agency and environmental NGO.
> 
> Hope that helps....


That's a great idea, I'll do that, I just didn't quite know who to talk to. Thanks for your help.

I wasn't trying to get people to do the report for me, the class is mostly reading and discussion, so I was just seeing if I could get a few different opinions/points of view besides my own. 

Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Airborne2504 said:


> That's a great idea, I'll do that, I just didn't quite know who to talk to. Thanks for your help.
> 
> I wasn't trying to get people to do the report for me, the class is mostly reading and discussion, so I was just seeing if I could get a few different opinions/points of view besides my own.
> 
> Thanks again for your advice!


Alex- 

Sounds like a fun project! I am busy at work right now so I can't sit down and type at length, but tonight I will punch for you my opinions on the Gunnison/Crested Butte area. It may be complex, but its not above being easily explained. I will sit down as soon as I get home and type out what I can for ya!


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Fraser*

Hey Alex, 
You may talk some people from Fraser. There is some controversy of the Grand Park development and the new Rec Center. The town manager and maybe the planner would have good knowledge of the subject. If you look at the Skyhidaily news website there should be a backlog of all the letters to the editor... Interesting...


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks all! I appreciate your input and advice! I may check out a ski town during Turkey Break, and ask some people there, and while up there, possibly learn how to ski too!

Thanks again!


----------

